# عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا



## tagroup (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مباشر والموضوع فقط للمباشرين اللي يعرف رجل اعمال ثري جدا عندي صفقة مؤكدة 100% للي يخلصها وعمولته لاتقل عن 100مليون ريال سعودي
المباشر فقط يكلمني وعذرا للوسطاء
وهذا ايميلي
[email protected]
وشكرا


----------



## tjarksa (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

وش التفاصيل ياغالي . وش نوع الصفقه .؟؟


----------



## tagroup (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

للمباشرين فقط


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

موضوع مبهم اخي الكريم
فصل في اعلانك حتى للمباشرين


----------



## tagroup (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

للرفع..................................................


----------



## tagroup (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

....................................................................


----------



## tagroup (8 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

.................................................................


----------



## tagroup (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

...............................................................


----------



## tagroup (10 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

......................................................


----------



## tagroup (11 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

.................................................


----------



## tagroup (12 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

للرفع.........................................


----------



## tagroup (13 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

..........................................................


----------



## tagroup (14 يناير 2012)

*رد: عمولة لاتقل عن 100 مليون ريال مطلوب رجل اعمال ثري جدا*

.....................................


----------

